# The first step to the end of life as you know it



## ImperfectMomma (May 2, 2012)

It's time for me to file. This is not what I have ever wanted but realize, it doesn't matter anymore. I need to move on. My question is, what's the first step. I have already talked to one lawyer so I kinda know but a friend told me her lawyer told her to figure out custody before filing because once it comes to property, that's when the fangs come out (how sad is that). Is this your experience or is there a better way? What happened when your spouse got served? Did things get worse/better?


----------



## Bullwinkle (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi, IM -

Ideally it's always good to have a custody agreement ahead of time. In my case, my wife and I discussed it but it became apparent in about 30 seconds she wanted full custody and I'll never agree to that willingly. So now I'm going to have her served. I know it will enrage her, but I am so angry that I simply want to do something I know will really piss her off. Pretty sad, huh?


----------



## ImperfectMomma (May 2, 2012)

I don't really think that there is a part of divorce that isn't sad.....


----------

